# Weird hunting laws for Wile E.



## Macs13

I bought a "predator hunting light" from Cabelas and installed it on my rifle today only to learn (thanks to the patience of an experienced coyote hunter that works at Shupbachs in Jackson) that I cannot hunt at night with my gun. Apparently, to hunt at night, you have to use .269 or smaller and my .450BM doesn't quite fall into that category. Lol. So, off came the light since there's no legal application for it. 

It seems that if I want to hunt yotes at night, I need a specific rig for it. I have a Savage .22LR and that'll kill a coyote but as the guy told me, I won't recover many of them. My goal is to thin them out on my private lands and also to tan the pelts, so I'll need to recover them. I could probably fire slugs from the 870 - I think shotguns are legal at night for yotes but that was a little confusing to me as well. 

If there's a question in this post, it's for those that nighttime hunt these dogs and try to recover them. What caliber of rifle are you using? Do you have a thermal or ir scope on it or just a red tinted flashlight type of deal like I just bought? 

There was an AR-15 with thermal scope all ready to go there for $1500 but that's a big chunk of change for a side offshoot hobby of hunting, basically. 

Or, I just try to hunt them during the day but for me, at least, the different experience of hunting them at night is a big part of the allure. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman

Shotgun with heavy shot!!


----------



## new2doo

I use a .223 with a Night Snipe gun mounted light. It's also a bonus to have a second light to scan with.


----------



## jatc

6.5 Creedmore with a light.


----------



## bowhunter426

I go out a few times a year with guys that hunt at night for coyotes. I typically take my 223, but the guys shooting 12 gauge with #4 are much more successful at 50 yard and in shots than I am with the rifle. When we hunt harvested farm fields, 223 wins all day long. Get one at a slow trot 200 yards away and drop them. Get in tighter quarters where they are moving faster and the shotgun guys clean up


----------



## MichiFishy

The 22 will do if you can pop them in the head. But I'd take the above advice and load up your 870 with number 4's and a modified choke.


----------



## Macs13

I like the suggestions for the 870. Maybe I'll strap my light onto it. 

Am I correct, then, that in Southern zone I can use the shotgun at night for yotes?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

I was just doing a little midday wander and found this. Yotes got this slick head for sure. Cleaned to the bone.
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta

Page 27 from digest
"It is unlawful to use a centerfire rifle or centerfire pistol to take an animal during nighttime hours in any state park or state recreation area, and on public lands in the limited firearm deer zone."

Another issue for night hunting to be aware of


----------



## BumpRacerX

aacosta said:


> Page 27 from digest
> "It is unlawful to use a centerfire rifle or centerfire pistol to take an animal during nighttime hours in any state park or state recreation area, and on public lands in the limited firearm deer zone."
> 
> Another issue for night hunting to be aware of


Does that mean it's legal on private down there? 

(I'm up north with zero interest in this just asking a question)


----------



## aacosta

Yes with. 269 or smaller caliber. Makes sense right lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Bucman said:


> Shotgun with heavy shot!!


Tss go to the gobblernation board.. I've been on that board since day one, the forefathers of tss are onthat board.. Importing it from China, conjuring uploads and patterning and pressure testing it long before manufactures had a clue what it was...


----------



## Chriss83

Macs13 said:


> I like the suggestions for the 870. Maybe I'll strap my light onto it.
> 
> Am I correct, then, that in Southern zone I can use the shotgun at night for yotes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not with slugs 4 shot or smaller unless it has changed.


----------



## Macs13

Chriss83 said:


> Not with slugs 4 shot or smaller unless it has changed.


That's the clarity I'm looking for. I've figured out the daytime rules and public vs private. The shotgun I'm unsure of, specifically for nighttime. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83

Daytime you are fine. After dark even 4 buck is nono. Size 4 shot or smaller.


----------



## aacosta

Ravin is good to 100 yards at night right?


----------



## wolverines

Macs13 said:


> What caliber of rifle are you using? Do you have a thermal or ir scope on it or just a red tinted flashlight type of deal like I just bought?



My night set up is a 6.5 CM AR-10 and a Bering Optics Super Hogster Thermal.




Macs13 said:


> There was an AR-15 with thermal scope all ready to go there for $1500 but that's a big chunk of change for a side offshoot hobby of hunting, basically.



I find that hard to believe, considering most entry level thermals start at that price. If it's accurate, you should jump on that deal. You could sell the thermal and have a free AR for your light.


----------



## Macs13

wolverines said:


> My night set up is a 6.5 CM AR-10 and a Bering Optics Super Hogster Thermal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that hard to believe, considering most entry level thermals start at that price. If it's accurate, you should jump on that deal. You could sell the thermal and have a free AR for your light.


Maybe it was not thermal and it was IR. I didn't look too closely and don't know which is more expensive.. They had it right on the counter. Attached flipdown tripod thing on it. The "scope" looked like alien technology to me. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

aacosta said:


> Ravin is good to 100 yards at night right?


Probably not hitting too many moving targets with it. Also, I didn't see where it was noted that any kind of bow is legal at night, even for yotes.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Chriss83 said:


> Daytime you are fine. After dark even 4 buck is nono. Size 4 shot or smaller.


So I could use the shotgun and 5 shot at night? I have 5 shot. It's a pheasant load. I considered it small game only, maybe up to a goose tops. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

